# Rehandle Coupons - The Last Time Ever!



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2016)

*Japanese Knife Rehandling Coupon (western style)


*&#8203;





_*Note - Above knife converted to hidden tang._


We currently charge $175 per knife for our western rehandle service but for a limited time we're offering for sale coupons that allow for you to get a western rehandle for *$125*. 

This coupon represents a great value in cost savings!

For examples of rehandle work I've performed please see *my gallery*, start from the back (for the most recent submissions) and work your way forward.




*Terms & Conditions:*

You will be buying rehandling coupons (credit) for future rehandling service with our company. 

Coupons (Paypal receipt) must accompany knives when sent in for rehandling. 

Coupons may not be used for shipping costs/shipping insurance.

Coupons can not be converted towards or used for the purchase of products or other services.

Coupons are not eligible for cash trade, store credit, or for the purchase of store products.


Coupons are for rehandling service labor only. Handle materials such as wood (etc) are not included in the cost of rehandling a knife for the fee of $125. Handle materials are an additional cost not included and/or accounted for here within this offer. 

Woods being used for rehandling purposes must come from a reputable source that must be pre-approved. We can supply wood selections if needed for an additional cost. Please see our Q & A for Wood Information

We can not guarantee a specific time frame for delivery of rehandle work. When your knife is sent in to claim your coupon your knife will be placed in line and worked on in the order to which we best see fit. Most often this means that we work on orders by date received (that's the date the knife is received in our shop), however, we may need to sometimes go out of order to suit the work flow process. We ask that in purchasing rehandling coupons you understand that you are receiving custom work that can take some time to complete and that you please give us plenty of time to do so. If you're in a rush to get a rehandle done immediately please do not purchase a coupon as we will not be able to meet your expectations. 

Coupons are for standard fare (typical front bolstered full tang knives with no rear bolster) western style Japanese rehandles. If you have something beyond the "standard fare" noted here please ask questions BEFORE purchasing coupons. 

We reserve the right to charge for extra work requested/required or to decline certain knives from inclusion in this service. 





*This will be the very last time this offer will be available! *:eek2:

If you want to get a western rehandle done by myself I'd strongly suggest taking this opportunity to save some money and ensure yourself a slot. Currently I have 5-6 months of rehandle work in the shop waiting with more on the way and a long wait list behind that. I may have to stop taking this work in altogether unless accompanied by a coupon. 



*To purchase*:

Please shoot me a PM or email with number of coupons you wish to purchase along with your email address and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2016)

Just received this question...




Q: Would the coupon work for a Forgie (Forgecraft)? 


A: Yes! But....I may have to convert it to a hidden tang because those Forgie tangs are gnarly. No extra charge for that.


----------



## Matus (Feb 3, 2016)

Dave, is there a way to minimise the amount of knives piling at your workshop + minimising the length of time we would be without our knives by finding some approximate time window in the waiting line? I mean - if you now have 6 months long queue and I send you my knife today, it will be (apart from special cases you mention above) sitting for 6 months in your workshop before it will be processed. Would it be possible to get the ticket, get in the line (via contacting you) and send-in the knife once the time approaches? Would that work for you?

thank you


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 3, 2016)

Matus said:


> Dave, is there a way to minimise the amount of knives piling at your workshop + minimising the length of time we would be without our knives by finding some approximate time window in the waiting line? I mean - if you now have 6 months long queue and I send you my knife today, it will be (apart from special cases you mention above) sitting for 6 months in your workshop before it will be processed. Would it be possible to get the ticket, get in the line (via contacting you) and send-in the knife once the time approaches? Would that work for you?
> 
> thank you



Great idealus1:.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 3, 2016)

Matus said:


> Dave, is there a way to minimise the amount of knives piling at your workshop + minimising the length of time we would be without our knives by finding some approximate time window in the waiting line? I mean - if you now have 6 months long queue and I send you my knife today, it will be (apart from special cases you mention above) sitting for 6 months in your workshop before it will be processed. Would it be possible to get the ticket, get in the line (via contacting you) and send-in the knife once the time approaches? Would that work for you?
> 
> thank you



:knife: if this is the case ill take a coupon i can't/won't send my main man takamura uchigumo away for 6+ months. :viking:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 3, 2016)

Patience is a virtue. I sent an Uchigumo in the Summer to get a spot in line and (finally) the suji late last year once I got it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2016)

Matus said:


> Dave, is there a way to minimise the amount of knives piling at your workshop + minimising the length of time we would be without our knives by finding some approximate time window in the waiting line? I mean - if you now have 6 months long queue and I send you my knife today, it will be (apart from special cases you mention above) sitting for 6 months in your workshop before it will be processed. Would it be possible to get the ticket, get in the line (via contacting you) and send-in the knife once the time approaches? Would that work for you?
> 
> thank you




This is a very good idea that seems to be what's needed, and it's actually been suggested to me many times in the past, but I've put it off for a few reasons.....

1. I have no more time to spare for communications, in fact I'm barely keeping up with it as it is.

2. Once I say to send knives in, expectations start. 

3. Trying to plan ahead by weeks is tough since I run several business at once. I'm a part time pro sharpener, handle maker, knife refurbisher, and knife maker all wrapped up into one. It's a juggling act that is very tough to work with. Take sharpening work, the second it lands (sometimes before even) I'm getting emails asking when it'll be done, it's the nature of the beast and it comes in unpredictable waves.

4. People send in rehandle/refurb work unannounced. I've never minded this but it will add to the problem of predicting when I can do handle work, etc.

5. If I could say to send in your knives now, and you'll be OK being without them for 1-2 months, then maybe this would be something we could work out. I doubt that I could meet a tighter window than that.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it some more thought.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Patience is a virtue. I sent an Uchigumo in the Summer to get a spot in line and (finally) the suji late last year once I got it.




Yeah your knives have been here all that time and you're still not to the front of the line yet. Of course when you get there you'll be taking 2-3 weeks of man hours to get done so that's yet another factor to consider, the amount that's being sent in at once and how long it'll take to do them. Hmmmm


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 3, 2016)

I think being without a knife for 1-2 months is far preferable to 5-6.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 3, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah your knives have been here all that time and you're still not to the front of the line yet. Of course when you get there you'll be taking 2-3 weeks of man hours to get done so that's yet another factor to consider, the amount that's being sent in at once and how long it'll take to do them. Hmmmm



That's cool, I know I'm not the only one :cool2:


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 3, 2016)

does this have a expiry date?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 3, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> does this have a expiry date?




No sir


----------



## buckeye (Feb 4, 2016)

The wait for the quality of Dave's work is well worth it. Not only are his products top notch, but his attitude toward customer service makes it a pleasure to work with him.


----------



## Matus (Feb 4, 2016)

Dave, those are all valid reasons I can well understand. 1-2 month window would be perfectly fine.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 4, 2016)

Guys, we are all nuts here owning more than just one knife. Do yourselves a favour, buy these coupons, send your knife/knives to Dave, use other knives in the meantime, and just be overwhelmed by the beauty and perfection which you will see when unpacking your knife/knives after coming back from Dave. Seriously, do not hesitate a second!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, I goofed... my New Year's resolution was no more knife/kitchen stuff. But upon seeing this thread and getting an email from Mark at BurlSource with the latest offerings from the wood gods I could't resist!

I'll take a coupon please and thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Well, I goofed... my New Year's resolution was no more knife/kitchen stuff. But upon seeing this thread and getting an email from Mark at BurlSource with the latest offerings from the wood gods I could't resist!
> 
> I'll take a coupon please and thanks








*Thanks Tanner!!!* :wink:


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Dave,

I just wanted to confirm if it would be OK to use one of these for a guede bread sword re-handle?

Another question. Would it be possible to fudge one of the terms (the one about including the paypal receipt) if everything was properly arranged? 

I ask as I'd probably need to have a blade shipped directly to you (for customs reasons), so it would be difficult to include the invoice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I just wanted to confirm if it would be OK to use one of these for a guede bread sword re-handle?
> 
> ...




Hi Mark,
I'm going to admit to being a bit nervous about rehandling a Gude bread sword. The tang and bolster(s) alignment/fit up isn't so great which could mean not being able to do the work to the level either of us would expect. I want to say yes but my gut is telling me to pass. 

Dave


----------



## b2kk258 (Feb 4, 2016)

when is this promo over?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Hi Mark,
> I'm going to admit to being a bit nervous about rehandling a Gude bread sword. The tang and bolster(s) alignment/fit up isn't so great which could mean not being able to do the work to the level either of us would expect. I want to say yes but my gut is telling me to pass.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave.

I completely understand, I wouldn't mind if it wasn't 100%, but I understand you not wanting to put out anything less than prefect.

Is it the kind of thing that you'd be willing to do for an additional fee? Would it help to grind off the metal butt?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> I completely understand, I wouldn't mind if it wasn't 100%, but I understand you not wanting to put out anything less than prefect.
> 
> Is it the kind of thing that you'd be willing to do for an additional fee? Would it help to grind off the metal butt?




I'd be OK with doing it as a sort of experiment where we see what we get and go from there. If you're OK with me doing my best and whatever that yields then I'm game to try it out. I'm just leery of accepting this to do and not meeting either of our expectations. Know what I mean?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

b2kk258 said:


> when is this promo over?




I was thinking of letting it run through the weekend, no real set plans though.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 4, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I'd be OK with doing it as a sort of experiment where we see what we get and go from there. If you're OK with me doing my best and whatever that yields then I'm game to try it out. I'm just leery of accepting this to do and not meeting either of our expectations. Know what I mean?



Ok, that's fine by me.

In that case I'll take a coupon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 4, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Ok, that's fine by me.
> 
> In that case I'll take a coupon.




Great - thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 7, 2016)

It looks like my block of wood will be delivered tomorrow, I'm really glad I got another coupon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> It looks like my block of wood will be delivered tomorrow, I'm really glad I got another coupon.



:spin chair:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> It looks like my block of wood will be delivered tomorrow, I'm really glad I got another coupon.





Dave Martell said:


> :spin chair:



Well that's assuming USPS tracking is actually working . I still have something showing undelivered that was delivered over a month ago lol.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dave,

Are you able to source any wood similar to the handle shown in the OP? Was that supplied by the customer and if so do you know the source?

I'm not usually a fan of anything too fancy, I almost exclusively go for Ebony, Koa and Gidgee, but that stuff looks amazing!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are you able to source any wood similar to the handle shown in the OP? Was that supplied by the customer and if so do you know the source?
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of anything too fancy, I almost exclusively go for Ebony, Koa and Gidgee, but that stuff looks amazing!




This one? It was supplied by the customer. It's Karelian Birch. The source was ebay, purchased a long time ago, and even though I never use ebay wood anymore I gave it a chance because the customer wavered me on the liability. I'm glad that he did too because it was great to work with and the results are spectacular.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> This one? It was supplied by the customer. It's Karelian Birch. The source was ebay, purchased a long time ago, and even though I never use ebay wood anymore I gave it a chance because the customer wavered me on the liability. I'm glad that he did too because it was great to work with and the results are spectacular.



Cool.

I'll be on the lookout for dyed/ stabilised elder and birch.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2016)

OK folks, let's go ahead and wrap this up today.


Remember, this is the last time this offer will be made! vg:


Thanks to everyone who has participated.

Dave


----------

